# Maggie's doeling



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I was so excited to have 2 doelings born to Maggie 3 days ago. Sadly 1 of them was weak and passed away yesterday even after our best efforts to save her. But I'm so happy with the other doeling! This morning she's discovered the springs in her legs and is bouncing all over! So excited to watch her grow and will be keeping her in my herd!:lovey:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sorry for the loss. 



What a cute baby you have there.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

So sorry the other girl didn't make it.  

What an adorable little girl!! She looks really nice!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

So sorry for the loss...but congrats on the one!!! Can't wait for videos of pogo-stick baby!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She looks great. She should grow really well as a single. Sorry for the loss of the other one.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

RPC said:


> She looks great. She should grow really well as a single. Sorry for the loss of the other one.


Thanks! She's a week old tomorrow and is growing fast! little chunky monkey! She's certainly getting lots of milk from her mom's huge udder. I just feel sorry for her that she doesn't have a playmate. My other does won't be kidding for at least another month.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww she's adorable!! I am so sorry for the loss of the other baby, that is hard, but this little gem will certainly help lighten the mood ♥


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Maggie junior is doing great! Vet will be coming to disbud her next monday. I'll be glad when that's over with!:faint: And after that's done I'd like to let them run with the herd again so she'll have lots more space to bounce! Here's a short video I got of her this morning...


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Sorry! Looks like the video didn't load.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

gorgeous girl


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She looks great


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Sorry for your loss but she's a cutie.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

So pleased with Baby Maggie! The vet came out and disbudded her 4 days ago and she recovered very quickly. I hated seeing her in pain but a few hours later she was back to bouncing! Now her and mom are in with the main herd and she's quickly figured out how to stay out of the way of others & loving the extra room to run. Love how long and solid she is! (now 3 wks old)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Since Maggie is my only kid right now I keep having to get more pics of her! Love her so much and I'm excited about her future in my herd! She's so lively and tries to engage the adults to play. She also figured out she can go play at the neighbours' and then come back to mom!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow - she is SUCH a cuties - love her little face! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She sure is growing well and looks great.


----------

